# What does this pedigree look like?



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/607133.html 

her father is a retired fairfield,ca police K9 and mom is from www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Nothing I see as noticeably recognizable until Marc vom Herkulesblick in the third generation, and about a third of the dogs in the fourth generation. Someone would have to have specific knowledge of parents and grandparents to offer much, I think.


----------



## Stephanie P Johnson (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a working pedigree.:smile:

5 5 on Urs H is a bloodline worth preserving. I bred an Uwe Kirchental grandaughter to his brother Urban. 

Do you know anything of the bitch herself?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

yes I bought her..Shes a nice dog great temperament has a nice ball drive ,and a good tracker also was wondering how her 
pedigree looks as I would like to start doing something with her ..Her obedience is good also..


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

The Pedigree is not important

The right question should be

How Does the Dog looks like?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

The dog looks great.. I wanted to know if anyone knew about any of her ancestors also and what they thought about them..


----------



## Jessica Gainer (Oct 9, 2009)

I would contact AJ Singh, he is very knowledgeable about pedigrees especially when the dam is from his breeding


----------



## Stephanie P Johnson (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, so you have good blood and a good temperament. Now you must see if she works. What are your plans for her?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you are saying that her dog has INSANE ball drive ?? LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas said:


> The Pedigree is not important
> 
> The right question should be
> 
> How Does the Dog looks like?


Pfffft nice


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jessica Porter said:


> I would contact AJ Singh, he is very knowledgeable about pedigrees especially when the dam is from his breeding


I second!!!!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking at the ped...I have seen some of the dogs and know of some of the dogs....Arek was a good dog a bitting machine, he was on the 1998 WUSV team for the US and competed in a few on the National events, you can look at his results in the archives on the USA website, I know he competed in the 1996 North Americans. Arek sired some nice dogs for AJ. Tessa was a nice rugged bitch, produced nicely for some kennels like the Stoffleblick and von haus Tyson kennels, Tessa being a lewis vom Malatesta, remember some one telling me they wanted to buy for Law enforcement. Daggi produced some nice dogs for AJ, a stand out was AJ e litter. Chief was a nice dog saw him and his brother count many times. 

Ajay doesn't beat around the bush, he is very straight forward. Talks about the good and bad of each dog and his very honest.

Regards,

Mario
--


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you Mario I left him an email..waiting to hear from him...


----------



## Ajay Singh (Dec 25, 2008)

This dog is not from my breeding, the mother is, not the father, someone is using my kennel name without my permission. Jessica, could you please call me or send me your number and I will call you.

Ajay Singh
www.ajaysingh.com
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Her name is gonna be changed I already sent in her form since shes had no pups registered under her I can do it just like i did my male..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's extremely unethical to use some elses kennel name in naming a dog....But legally, can't you name a dog whatever you'd like?


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought her with that name I didnt name her I was gonna leave it and just take the sgt. off but I just might change it I sent her certificate in and requested a name change dont know yet if I will change it it all pans on if she will work or not and what I can do with her..


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Tamara, the point is you should not leave her name with Ajay's kennel name, if she did not come from his kennel.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah I know that ...AKC still hasnt received her transfer and its been a week so I do not know what
is gonna happen shes in the orginal breeders name..


----------



## Ajay Singh (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you for changing the name. Please call me or send me your number, I need to talk to you.

Ajay Singh


----------



## Ajay Singh (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a nice conversation with tamara and we will resolve the kennel name issue. 

Ajay Singh


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

It was nice talking with you and learning about her mother and about Chief.. You do have nice dogs..The name thing will be handled on her guaranteed..


----------

